# Well...I kinda Like Boxers...here are a few



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

These are my critters, like em a lot!

Regular Boxers



Easter Bunny Boxers



Crazy Boxers




Anyway thanks for looking.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

what butiful pups! i can only handle one at a time. mine is going on 11 yrs, and showing her age. she is still the best!

i will post some pics when i figure out how to share

john


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Beautiful Boxers and great pictures - I had 1 boxer in my life 40 years ago - what a fun dog.


:smt1099


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice pic's Sonny. Easter bunny boxers is a great shot. Must of been fun getting them all to sit still for that. A breed I have always liked and admired a lot. Amazing animals.


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

*Boxers.....*

I have had Boxers now since 1980 and would never change the breed. When I die, someoone somewhere is going to be taking care of a few Boxers, the more the merrier. Thanks for the kind comments so here are a few more pictures. By the way the older lady in the picture curled next to one of my Boxers is my Mother-In-Law who is 91. THe dog loves to cuddle.

The close up is Bruno a four year old neighbor Boxer.

The other dogs are in the neighborhood and we meet for a run several times a week for exercise. IT is a trip to see all these boxers running wild. No more pictures I promise.

The last picture is Fancy Girl's 4th Birthday at her agiltiy class and the other dogs were there for the liverwurst cake...YUK...Fancy Girl is wearing the Birthday Hat!


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## crappler (Jan 10, 2008)

wow..great pics guys..like them alot..I got a boxer of my own although no pics right now..2 yrs old and hes great..Have had boxers ever since i can remember..Great dogs..


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Boxers are great dogs as well


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

Poor dogs with those easter bunny ears. Nevertheless they are gorgeous.


----------



## Kano (Mar 8, 2009)

Great crew you have there...


----------



## RePete (Feb 18, 2010)

Jiu-jitsu fighter said:


> Poor dogs with those easter bunny ears. Nevertheless they are gorgeous.


I agree, that's just plain wrong!

Boxers are my favourite breed although I've never owned one.

I had Spike put down on the 15th of December 09. He was a yellow Lab/Retriever mix. The best critter I've owned.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice pups guys you can't beat a good dog, they won't steal your money or put you in an old age home and forget about you. These pictures put a big smile on my face. Thanks and good luck with them.:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

I love boxers. I own 3 and I'm on my way to 10. The number one dog is only 3, Camshaft (because all great dogs are named after car parts), he goes by Cam. Ricochet is his mistress (she goes by Ricka), and Mayday is a spayed 7 year old (she goes by Mayzie)

Boxers are CHARACTERS. From the kidney bean greeting to the paws knocking the bowl around to let you know it's empty--they are their own dogs. I've never laid a hand on any of mine, so they maintain eye contact with you at all times; nobody comes in the door without my express permission, and my kids haven't lost a neighborhood wrestling match in 7 years (Flywheel saw to that, before his demise).

Nice lookin' dogs! They look JUST like mine. Love it!!


----------

